# when to pour EO into LS?



## Spice (Apr 23, 2017)

I will be making my second batch of LS, since its been a long time, when do I pour my eo into the soap?:-?


----------



## KristaY (Apr 23, 2017)

I add scent to LS (either EO or FO) after dilution. When I've let it rest for a day or so and see no separation, then I add the scent. I also use PS80 blended with the EO/FO at equal weight, then stir into the diluted LS. I haven't had a separation problem yet (fingers crossed) using this method.


----------



## Susie (Apr 23, 2017)

I scent mine when at the end of dilution, while it is still warm, but not hot.  I use a bare finger to judge this.


----------



## Saranac (Apr 23, 2017)

Yep, at the end of dilution.

I also use poly 80, but I don't premix it with the EO/FO; for me it's just an extra step that proved to be more work than what I felt was necessary.  I always hated premixing the scent and poly.  The result was always really thick, and trying to get thick paste mixed into thick soap left strange looking floaters that either took extra heat (water bath) or days to get rid off.

These days I add my poly 80 to the hot dilution water and give it a shake to incorporate (I dilute in wide mouth mason jars with plastic lids).  Then I add my paste, cover, wrap in a towel (to conserve heat) and let it sit and do its own thing  (every couple of hours I might give it a shake to mix things up).  It takes about 24 hours for all the paste to dissolve.

When it's time to scent, I either warm the LS in the microwave until warm (less than 120F).  I add my scent, put the lid back on and give it a gentle shake.  It's always cloudy at this point, but depending on the fragrance, in 2 hours or over night, it's clear and thick.


----------



## Spice (Apr 23, 2017)

KristaY said:


> I add scent to LS (either EO or FO) after dilution. When I've let it rest for a day or so and see no separation, then I add the scent. I also use PS80 blended with the EO/FO at equal weight, then stir into the diluted LS. I haven't had a separation problem yet (fingers crossed) using this method.





Saranac said:


> Yep, at the end of dilution.
> 
> I also use poly 80, but I don't premix it with the EO/FO; for me it's just an extra step that proved to be more work than what I felt was necessary.  I always hated premixing the scent and poly.  The result was always really thick, and trying to get thick paste mixed into thick soap left strange looking floaters that either took extra heat (water bath) or days to get rid off.
> 
> ...



what is poly 80? Is ps80 the same as poly 80?:???:


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 23, 2017)

Spice said:


> what is poly 80? Is ps80 the same as poly 80?:???:



Polysorbate 80


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 23, 2017)

I generally add scent (and other additives) after the 2-week sequester. Warming the batch to 140°F, either range top or in the microwave, seems to help to incorporate the scent. I first add 2.5 ml to 8 oz or so LS to see if it needs PS80. Most often, it doesn't.


----------



## Spice (Apr 24, 2017)

kchaystack said:


> Polysorbate 80


what does it do?


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 24, 2017)

Spice said:


> what does it do?



...

It is a solubilizer, allows oils to dissolve in water.


----------



## Candybee (Apr 25, 2017)

I also add mine at the end of dilution when the soap is still warm.


----------



## Spice (Apr 26, 2017)

kchaystack said:


> ...
> 
> It is a solubilizer, allows oils to dissolve in water.



ok, so I will see where I can buy some. I certain that its all over the place.Thanks for your feedback:bunny:


----------

